
An Oral History of Apple's Infinite Loop - nnx
https://www.wired.com/story/apple-infinite-loop-oral-history/
======
macintux
A shame this was missed/overlooked/whatever by the HN crowd. Touching piece,
some interesting anecdotes I’ve not heard before.

